# Need help finding pattern ! ! !



## PopsShopGa (Sep 11, 2012)

Some time ago I made this for a friend and now my son wants me to make him one. Can't find the pattern anywhere. Can someone please point me in the right direction. Will appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## JoshNZ (Jun 22, 2015)

You could make one out of that photo if worse came to worst? Trace it as a vector image in photoshop then scale up to whatever you need.

How did you cut the one you made?


----------



## PopsShopGa (Sep 11, 2012)

Josh - I thought I had the pattern for it but, like a dummy, I might have used the purchased pattern for the cut BEFORE I made a digital copy of it. If it is, in fact, a purchased pattern I don't want to get into trouble with the pattern police in making a pattern from a picture. Thanks for replying, Josh.

fred


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

I don't think ur going to get in any trouble by making one without buying a pattern If u were to sell the pattern u make from this than yeah mayb but anytime someone posts a pic of something someone can "steal" it. Id call that "insperation". Lol.


----------



## JoshNZ (Jun 22, 2015)

Especially if you've already paid for the pattern anyway!


----------



## PopsShopGa (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks guys - I'll keep all of UR thoughts in mind.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Fred, google a site called The Winfield Collection, they have thousands of patterns for scrolls saw and jigs saw projects.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

fred, i dont know if it would be possible, but ive done similar- didnt photocopy a pattern and use the photocopy.
then wanted to make another one in the future. what i was able to do is lay the project on a copier and make a pattern.
p.s.
thats a really nice project. i like the different woods used.


----------

